# Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G



## macskull (20. Juni 2011)

*Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Hi zusammen,
wie der Titel schon sagt, suche ich einen Ersatz für meine Razer.
Bei dieser zeigt sich leider eine Ermüdungserscheinung an der linken Maustaste, im Bereich des Mausrads...da ich da meistens klicke, ist das Problematisch.
Wenn möglich suche ich eine Maus, die sich ähnlich bedienen lässt wie die Razer, also die gleiche/ähnliche Form hat.
Ich dachte an die Xai, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie diese sich im Vergleich zu der Razer anfühlt...gibt es ja leider nicht in Elektronikläden.
Deshalb wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand da einen Vergleich hat.
Desweiteren wollte ich noch fragen, welche Probleme mit der Maus auftreten...hab jetzt schon mehrfach von einem Bootproblem gehört. Gibt es eine Liste von Hardwarekomponenten bei denen dieses Problem auftritt?
Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Kandidaten?
Kann man eventuell sogar die Razer einfach reparieren?

Mfg


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



> Kann man eventuell sogar die Razer einfach reparieren?


Wenn du noch Garantie drauf hast, wäre eine RMA möglich.

Kommt Logitech für dich nicht in Frage?


----------



## macskull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ich hatte Testweise mal die MX 518 und G9 da...ich spiele aber meistens nur mit den Fingerspitzen. Kann sein, dass ich der Logitech einfach nicht genug Zeit gegeben habe, aber ich fand die furchtbar klobig. Da ich die Maus sehr oft hochhebe und nachsetze empfande ich diese Formen als "Gift".
Grantie wird schwierig...der Händler im Mediamarkt geht mir noch an die Gurgel, weil ich sie vorher schon dreimal zurückgebracht habe, da die Tatsen immer quietschten wie blöd.^^
Ich glaube aber, dass die 2 Jahre soweiso um sind. Die Maus wird glaube ich auch nicht mehr hergestellt (leider), das heißt mit einem Umtausch dürfte es so oder so schwierig werden.
Mfg


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

mhm, dann schau dir doch mal die Razer Imperator näher an.

Buy Razer Imperator Gaming Mouse | Official Razer

Die hat einen Refresh bekommen.


----------



## Ahab (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Wenn du nicht gerade auf die Seitentasten angewiesen bist, könntest du dir auch mal die Abyssus zu Gemüte führen! Oder du versuchst es mal mit der Lachesis.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



macskull schrieb:


> Ich hatte Testweise mal die MX 518 und G9 da...ich spiele aber meistens nur mit den Fingerspitzen. Kann sein, dass ich der Logitech einfach nicht genug Zeit gegeben habe, aber ich fand die furchtbar klobig. Da ich die Maus sehr oft hochhebe und nachsetze empfande ich diese Formen als "Gift".
> Grantie wird schwierig...der Händler im Mediamarkt geht mir noch an die Gurgel, weil ich sie vorher schon dreimal zurückgebracht habe, da die Tatsen immer quietschten wie blöd.^^
> Ich glaube aber, dass die 2 Jahre soweiso um sind. Die Maus wird glaube ich auch nicht mehr hergestellt (leider), das heißt mit einem Umtausch dürfte es so oder so schwierig werden.
> Mfg



Du stehst vor der gleichen Situation wie ich vor 4 Wochen 

Meine Razer ist auch kaputt gegangen. Garantie hatte ich nich mehr. Die Logitech MX 518 hat sich jetzt auf mein Mauspad festgesetzt und will nich weg. Es dauerte bei mir ne Woche bis 2, bis ich mich an die, wie du schon sagtest "klobige" Maus gewöhnt habe. Das dauerte seine Zeit. Ich würde empfehlen, dass du dir die nochmal genau anguckst  weil das Teil ist echt für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## Klartext (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Meine Diamondback hatte auch angefangen zu quietschen... Hab sie auch zum MM zurückgebracht^^ 

Mal bei Ebay nach ner Diamondback geschaut?


----------



## lollyy (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

hey, das prob. hatte ich vor 2 monaten auch...

ich bin zu einer Razer Lachesis gewechselt...  kommt der diamonback recht nahe, nur das die seitentasten einfacher zu erreichen sind...   bin damit sehr zufrieden...
Mfg


----------



## Painkiller (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



lollyy schrieb:


> hey, das prob. hatte ich vor 2 monaten auch...
> 
> ich bin zu einer Razer Lachesis gewechselt... kommt der diamonback recht nahe, nur das die seitentasten einfacher zu erreichen sind... bin damit sehr zufrieden...
> Mfg



Wenn schon "Lachesis" dann aber die Refresh-Version. 

Razer Lachesis Refresh, USB (RZ01-00170500-R3G1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

Ich kann die Xai nur empfehlen hab sie selbst neu und ist Top !


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die Xai kann man im Palm oder Clawgrip spielen. Die ist hinten halt breiter als eine Diamondback oder Copperhead. Allerdings ist der Sensor doch um einiges besser als die Dinger die Razer verschraubt. Alleine weil die LoD extrem gering ist und da nicht so was lustiges wie der Z - Axis Bug auftritt den alle Razermäuse mit dem Twin - Eye haben.


----------



## macskull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Also mit der MX 518 überlege ich mir noch, wie gesagt ich hatte sie mal ne Woche da und fand sie nicht wirklich angenehm, mal schauen.
Die Imperator hatte ich im Media Markt mal in der Hand, die ist halt ergonomisch geformt und ist m.M. nach der Mx 518 (von der Form her) sehr ähnlich.
Die Lachesis hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf meinem Radar, muss ich mir mal im Saturn anschauen, wirkt aber irgendwie...k.A "unförmig"^^, was natürlich nichts heißen muss.
Dass die Xai hinten breiter ist, wusste ich nicht, hat das irgendwelche Abweichungen von der Handhabung zur Folge? Kann man die dann schlechter hochheben? Ist echt schade, dass es die in keinem Laden gibt...eine Maus selbst zu testen hilft bedeutend mehr.
Im übrigen: Seitentasten brauche ich nicht wirklich, aber eine niedrige LoD ist mir wichtig.
Was ist dieser Z-Axis Bug?
Ich benutze im ürigen ein (billiges) Stoffpad auf Schaumstoff...gibt es mit irgendeiner dieser Mäuse da ein Problem (soll es ja geben)?
Soweit aber schonmal danke für die Vorschläge!
Mfg


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Also ich habe das Sharkoon Rush Mat  Die MX518 fühlt sich pudelwohl darauf  Nicht zu stoppen


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die Xai kann man gut anheben. Die liegt sehr gut in der Hand. Liegt auch daran weil die leicht ist. Der Z - Axis Bug ist lustig. Wenn man die Imperator zum Beispiel anhebt, dann springt der Cursor oder das Fadenkreuz bei meiner nach unten rechts. Halt immer so gut 2 bis 3 cm. Auch die neuen Refresh Versionen der Imperator und der Mamba haben das Problem immer noch. Auch wenn da 2 Sensoren verbaut sind. Der bessere Sensor der beiden ist nur für die LoD zuständig während der Twin - Eye wie immer für die Hauptarbeit zuständig ist. Wenn man beim spielen die Maus anhebt sind die Razer Mäuse nicht der bringer. Ich als Lowsenser hätte meine Imperator damals fast vor die Wand geklatscht. Auch weil der Sensor gerne mal nach dem umsetzen eine kurze Gedenkpause einlegt.


----------



## macskull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ah...ok, dann war das der Bug, der mich dazu veranlasst hat, die ansonsten tolle Copperhead zurückgehen zu lassen...gut zu wissen.
Dass die MX 518 auf meinem Pad funktionierte hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen...ich hatte sie ja zum Test.
Ich habe viele gute Vorschläge gehört, danke.
War das eine Microsoft, oder eine Logitech G3, die einer Xai sehr ähnlich ist, irgend sowas hab ich mal gelesen? Dann würde ich nämlich schauen, ob ich die im Saturn finde, um mir ein Bild zu machen.
Ich werde mir in jedem Fall mal die Lachesis anschauen und eventuell die Xai bestellen...wenn sie für mich nichts ist, kann ich sie ja immer noch innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurück schicken.
Mfg


----------



## amdfreak (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Also ich hab die Lachesis und bin vollstens zufrieden mit ihr. Und selbst wenn dudie Seitentasten nicht unbedingt brauchst, kann ich nur sagen dass sie wirklich gut erreichbar sind.
Mein Tipp : Razer Lachesis Refresh


----------



## macskull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Vom Gewicht her geht die auch?
Ich hab vorhin gelesen, dass sie relativ schwer ist...die Diamondback ist ziemlich leicht und wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab, dann wiegt die Lachesis das 1,5fache.
Haben die von Razer eigentlich mittlerweile das Tastenquietschen in den Griff bekommen? Und wie seiht es mit diesem Z-Axis Bug bei der Lachesis aus?
Noch eine Frage zur Xai: Ich hab gelesen, dass es da Probleme mit dem Rad gibt, bzw. dass das nicht besonders gut verarbeitet sein soll. Was hat es damit auf sich?
Mfg


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die Xai wiegt so um die 100 Gramm. Die Lachesis ist da schwerer. Das Mausrad macht keine Probleme bei der Xai. Es ist beim hochscrollen etwas lauter wegen der Rasterung. Von der verarbeitung her kann ich nichts schlechtes über die Xai sagen. Hab eine der ersten die rausgekommen sind und die Maus funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag.

Der Z - Axis Bug tritt bei jeder Razer Maus auf da Razer den Twin - Eye von Phillips verbaut. Das ist der schlechteste Sensor den man in einer Gamingmaus verbauen kann.


----------



## macskull (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ah, ok. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch der Grund, warum er mir bei meiner Diamondback nie aufgefallen ist...weil es ihn nicht gibt, die hat ja noch Infrarot, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Deshalb nahm ich an, dass noch andere Razer-Mäuse den Bug vielleicht nicht haben, aber wenn es an dem Sensor liegt. Razer hat ja einen neuen Sensor in Entwicklung, bzw. schon im Einbau, vielleicht schafft der dann Abhilfe bei dem Problem, nur bringt es halt nichts bei den aktuellen Mäusen.
Warum verwendet eigentlich niemand Infrarot außer Razer bei der Diamondback...funktioniert doch eigentlich ganz gut, zumindest hatte ich noch nie Probleme damit?
Mfg


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Der "neue" Sensor hat das Problem auch. Hab ich aber oben schon geschrieben. Die haben einfach einen optischen Avago Sensor mit in die Imperator und die Mamba gepackt. Nur das der Sensor für die LoD zuständig ist aber der Twin - Eye immer noch für die Mausbewegung. LoD ist dann zwar niedrig, aber der Cursor spring immer noch wenn man die Maus anhebt.


----------



## Painkiller (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

@ gh0st76

Ich hab/hatte schon immer Razer als Gamingmäuse. Dieser Bug von dem du sprichst, ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Tritt der nur beim anheben auf, oder auch im normalen Betrieb. Denn wenn er im normalen Betrieb auch auftritt, dann bin ich bis jetzt davon verschont geblieben.

Bei keiner meiner Mäuse hab ich sowas beobachten können. Ich hatte: Razer Diamondback Plasma Blue, Razer Lachesis und aktuell eine Razer Mamba. Könnte es vllt. am Mauspad liegen?


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Der Bug tritt auf wenn man die Maus anhebt. Gibt auch genug Vids auf Youtube wo sich die Leute darüber aufregen. Liegt am Sensor. Selbst bei meiner Sense von 400 CPI springt das Fadenkreuz nach unten. Je höher die CPI desto heftiger verspringt es. Was auch gerne mal passiert ist, das der Sensor nach dem umsetzen erstmal eine Sekunde braucht bevor er wieder abtastet. Das ist mir damals öfters passiert während ESL Matches. Da ich bei 400 CPI relativ viel anhebe war es dann so das mir das Crosshair entweder so extrem versprungen ist das ich tot war, oder das der Sensor nicht schnell genug getrackt hat und ich den Gegner nicht im Visier halten konnte.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Habe auch eine Lachesys. Nach einer mx518 braucht man da einige eingewöhnung. Razer-Mäuse haben einfach einen anderen "Buckel" als Logitech-Mäuse. Kann es sein das die mx518 irgendwie abgespeckt wurde? Habe die Refreshversion noch mal getestet und komme gar nicht mehr damit klar. Der Sensor ist irgendwie ungenau, das ist mir früher nie aufgefallen. 

Zur Lachesys: Sie ist sehr teuer aber ich habe meine jetzt 4 oder 5 Jahre und bis auf neue Füsse läuft sie wie am ersten Tag. Von der mx518 habe ich davor schon ein paar verschlissen, da hängt irgendwann immer die linke Maustaste.
Dieser Z-Axis-Bug ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Ich finde sogar man kann mit der Lachesys viel besser umsetzen als mit der mx518


----------



## gh0st76 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich finde sogar man kann mit der Lachesys viel besser umsetzen als mit der mx518


 
Da hab ich mit meiner Lachesis damals andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Form passte bei mir absolut nicht und der Sensor war mir einfach zu schlecht. Gerade beim umsetzen der Maus oder wenn ich schnelle Bewegungen gemacht habe und der Sensor nicht mehr wollte. Oder das halt das ganze Teil sich selbstständig gemacht hat mitten im Spiel und automatisch die linke Maustaste ausgelöst hat.


----------



## macskull (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ich war heute mal im saturn schauen...sehr begrenztes Angebot.
Ich hatte weder die Microsoft Intelli 1.1 (als Xai-Vergleich) gefunden, noch die Lachesis.
Irgednwie mager.
Mfg


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Media Markt ist die Lösung


----------



## macskull (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Haben die nicht das gleiche Angebot?
Soweit mir bekannt, sind die ja nicht unbedingt Konkurrenten.
Desweiteren gibt es keinen in der Nähe, leider.
Die einzige Lösung wäre noch Arlt, aber der Laden ist deutlich kleiner als der Saturn...muss mal schauen, wann ich da hin komme.
Mfg


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da hab ich mit meiner Lachesis damals andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Form passte bei mir absolut nicht und der Sensor war mir einfach zu schlecht. Gerade beim umsetzen der Maus oder wenn ich schnelle Bewegungen gemacht habe und der Sensor nicht mehr wollte. Oder das halt das ganze Teil sich selbstständig gemacht hat mitten im Spiel und automatisch die linke Maustaste ausgelöst hat.


 Ja die Form ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wenns mal läuft ist die Maus gut.


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



macskull schrieb:


> Haben die nicht das gleiche Angebot?
> Soweit mir bekannt, sind die ja nicht unbedingt Konkurrenten.
> Desweiteren gibt es keinen in der Nähe, leider.
> Die einzige Lösung wäre noch Arlt, aber der Laden ist deutlich kleiner als der Saturn...muss mal schauen, wann ich da hin komme.
> Mfg


 
Hast eventuell nen Berlet, Conrad in der Nähe? 
Also bei mir in der nähe ist das umgekehrt. Media Markt hat da mehr auswahl als der Saturn. Deshalb sagte ich das 

Ansonsten bei Amazon bestellen und wenn dir die MX518 nicht passt dann kannst die einfach zurückschicken


----------



## macskull (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Nicht, dass ich wüsste.
Das mit dem Bestellen ist eine gute Idee, wäre aber mit dem Anschauen im Laden bedeutend einfacher.
Mfg


----------



## wttrw (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Die Xai kann man im Palm oder Clawgrip spielen. Die ist hinten halt breiter als eine Diamondback oder Copperhead. Allerdings ist der Sensor doch um einiges besser als die Dinger die Razer verschraubt. Alleine weil die LoD extrem gering ist und da nicht so was lustiges wie der Z - Axis Bug auftritt den alle Razermäuse mit dem Twin - Eye haben.


 
Das die Xai einen guten Sensor hat, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Die Xai, wie auch die Kinzu haben einen Sensor, der weiß Gott nicht bugfrei ist. Die Xai glänzt Hardware bedingte Acceleration, die Kinzu die Kinzu durch hohe Prediction. Aber lieber Ghost 76, natürlich hast du recht, auch die Lasermäuse von Razer haben hart ihre Macken. Ausserdem ist die Xai auch eher ein Klotz, ich glaube als alter Diamondback Nutzer, dass dir diese Maus nicht zusagt, wenn es um die Form gibt.  
Hatte vor einem halben Jahr das selbe Problem wie der Threadersteller und recht viele Mäuse ausprobiert. Letztendlich habe ich mir bei Ebay einen Suchauftrag eingerichtet und einfach 2 gebrauchte Diamondback gekauft, die beide fast neuwertig waren. Ansonsten wäre auch mein Tip die Abyssus.


----------



## macskull (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die Abyssus hatte ich heute in der Hand...die ist echt sehr flach.
Die Copperhead fand ich noch gut, aber die hatte Sensorprobleme.
Das Problem, welches ich sehe...bei ebay weiß man halt nicht, was man kriegt, kann gut sein, oder man bekommt eine Diamondback, die seit Jahren in Gebrauch ist und auch nicht mehr lange hält.
Ich muss mich wohl oder übel umgewöhnen, eh sei denn Razer macht noch mal eine Neuauflage, woran ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich glaube. Ich bin noch relativ jung^^, früher oder später werde ich mich an was anderes gewöhnen müssen...hilft ja alles nichts, leider.
Ob mir die Xai liegt...kann sein, kann nicht sein...ich müsste sie halt mal in die Finger bekommen, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Trotzdem Danke, auch wenn es unschön ist, von einem Diamondback-User zu hören, dass die Xai eventuell doch nicht so optimal ist, wie ich es mir erhoffte.^^
Mfg

Edit: Ich habe gerade diese Maus gefunden...anscheinend hat die Diamondback eine billige Schwester:
http://www.amazon.de/LogiLink-Maus-Laser-USB-mit/dp/B0017OK5A8/ref=pd_rhf_shvl_4
Allerdings scheint die Qualität recht bescheiden zu sein...weiß jemand zufällig was darüber. Wäre zumindest eine Alternative, wenn ich sonst nichts finde, denke ich, vor allem preislich.


----------



## Westfale_09 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Lass die Finger davon. Du sagst selber, dass die billig aussieht. Dann lass es lieber. ich habe keine Erfahrung mit der Maus aber wie gesagt guck dir die Rezensionen an, die sagen alles aus 

Wie gesagt ich bin von Diamondback 3 G auf MX 518 umgestiegen und bin froh drüber. Hat nen viel besseren Sensor und liegt nach ner Zeit sogar besser in der Hand.


----------



## wttrw (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ich habe immer bei so einer Auktion geboten Razer Diamondback 3G in Original Verpackung wie NEU | eBay. Da steht fast nubenutzt und es gibt denke ich schon einige, die sich die Maus gekauft haben, um festzustellen, dass sie Ihnen nicht taugt, um Sie dann in der Schublade für lange Zeit zu vergessen. Der nächste Tip von mir wäre ROCCAT STUDIOS V3.0 - PRODUCTS » Gaming Mice » ROCCAT Kova[+]. Die Maus ist auch nicht so pervers teuer.
Diese Amazonmaus würde ich nie kaufen. Wenn man schon einmal eine anständige Maus besessen hat, glaube ich wird man bei so einer Maus nur enttäuscht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## macskull (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die Kova hatte ich auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst, allerdings habe ich glaube ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Lift-Off-Distanz bei der aus der Hölle kommt und noch nach einigen cm Signale ankommen, was natürlich bei ständigem Anheben ein no-go ist...von der Form her ist sie nicht schlecht, wenn auch ein bisschen klein.
Mfg


----------



## Westfale_09 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Roccat ist momentan verbuggt vom Mausrad her. Sowohl Kova + als auch die Kone + haben Mausradprobleme mit den Rasten. So habe ich es mal meine ich hier gelesen.


----------



## newjohnny (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Hatte exakt das gleiche Problem, habe mich für die Abyssus entschieden  .


----------



## macskull (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Dann schau ich sie mir noch mal genauer im Saturn an. Ich hatte sie für etwa 15sec in der Hand und hatte irgendwei das Gefühl keine Rückmeldung zu bekommen, da sie noch deutlich flacher scheint als die Diamondback...kann da natürlich auch einer Täuschung aufgelegen sein.
Mfg


----------



## BL4CK_92 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Hat schon jemand die DeathAdder vorgeschlagen?


----------



## macskull (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die Death Adder ist eine ergonomische Maus, oder?
Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei denen aussieht, wenn man sie nur mit den Fingern steuert...die sind glaube ich eher für die Auflage der ganzen Hand gemacht...bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Mfg


----------



## ACDSee (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ich bin vor 4 Wochen von meiner Diamondbock (nach 5 Jahren) auf die Imperator umgestiegen und hab den Tausch kaum bemerkt, zockt sich fast genauso. 
Sie fühlt sich allerdings etwas "wertiger" an und ich komm in hitzigen Gefächten nicht mehr unfreiwillig gegen die Daumen-Taste.


----------



## macskull (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Interessant...dabei hat die Imperator doch eigentlich eine gänzlich andere Form. Sie ist ja auch ergonomisch im Gegensatz zur Diamondback.
Nutzt du die ganze Hand, oder nur die Fingerkuppen? Bzw. setzt du die Maus oft um? Die Imperator erschien mir im Laden immer recht globig und schwer, ähnlich der MX 518.
Mfg

Edit: Ich habe mal beim Razer Kundenservice nachgefragt.
       Wie es scheint befindet sich die Diamondback hin und wieder im Angebot...was auch immer das heißen mag.

"Unfortunately we cannot assist in any user repairs. We do have the  Diamondback 3G on our website from time to time. You be able to find it  at online vendors as well."

Ich hab sie zwar seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen, aber sie wird in der tat auf ihrer Webseite noch gelistet, zwar als ausverkauft, aber immerhin.


----------



## macskull (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Danke nochmal allen für ihre Antworten.
Ich werde es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und eine der vorgeschlagenen Mäuse kaufen.
Mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

@macskull: Und welcher Nager ist es nun geworden  Ich bin ja _überhaupt_ nicht neugierig...


----------



## macskull (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Ich hab seit heute die Kinzu.
Ich dachte ich probier mal ne andere Form.
Ich befinde mich aber noch in der Testphase...prinzipiell nicht schlecht, aber es gibt noch Punkte die mich stören:
-bei meinem Stoffpad merkt man deutlich den Unterschied zwischen Plastik und Teflon. Obwohl die Maus leichter ist, bewegt sie teilweise das komplette Pad mit, anstatt einfach früber zu gleiten.
-die Stoffummantelung des Kabels bleibt bei mir öfters hängen, als ein einfaches Kabel
-sie ist doch sehr klein, noch kleiner als erwartet...dagegen wirkt ja die Diamondback fast schon wie ein Klotz
-die "griffige" Oberfläche finde ich jetzt nicht sonderlich griffig...da gefällt mir die Razerbeschichtung eindeutig besser
-das Mausrad kommt nicht wirklich an das der Diamondback ran...zumindest meiner Meinung nach
-mit der präziesen Steuerung tue ich mich auch noch schwer...hängt aber wohl mit der Gewöhnung zusammen, oder damit dass die Maus zu klein ist...abwarten
-zweimal hatte ich schon einen Aussetzer, d.h. mehrere Sekunden ging nix mehr...keine Ahnung was das war
-positiv ist aber in jedem Fall anzumerken, dass der Druckpunkt der Tasten meines Erachtens nach sehr gut ist
-außerdem gelingt es mir mit der Kinzu deutlich exakter eine Linie entlang zu fahren...keine Ahnung woran das liegt...vielleicht ist der Sensor besser.

Vielleicht schau ich mir doch noch mal die Abyssus an...so weit ich das gesehen hab hat sie den gleichen Sensor wie die Diamondback...also doch Infrarot und dürfte damit von dem Z-Axis Bug eigentlich nicht betroffen sein...jetzt werd ich aber erst mal noch einige Tage die Kinzu testen...eigentlich find ich die Maus nämlich nicht schlecht, aber ob sie zu mir passt wird sich erst noch zeigen müssen.

Mfg


----------



## wttrw (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

-außerdem gelingt es mir mit der Kinzu deutlich exakter eine Linie entlang zu fahren...keine Ahnung woran das liegt...vielleicht ist der Sensor besser.

Hi macskull,

die Kinzu zeichnet Linien exakter nach, da die Maus eine sehr hohe Prediction hat. Die Maus korrigiert also deine Bewegung und macht daraus eine Linie. Ich habe die Kinzu auch getestet und  für mich festgestellt, dass diese Eigenschaft viel zu stark ausgeprägt. Ich verstehe auch den Gedanken des Herstellers nicht. Beim Spielen will man doch eine Maus, die exakt die Bewegung umsetzt und nicht eine Maus die meint sie wüsste besser wohin die Reise des Mauszeigers gehen soll.

Grüße
wttrw


----------



## gh0st76 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Warum Razer die Diamondback ab und an immer noch auf der Webside hat ist einfach. Reste abverkaufen. Weil die Maus nur selten zu bekommen ist können die da dann auch den vollen Preis für nehmen. Im ESL Shop hat man die Maus hinterher geschmissen bekommen weil die auch die Restbestände abverkauft haben. 

Zu der Kinzu muss ich sagen das ich mit der Maus keine Probleme habe. Aber ich wusste auch direkt das ich die Glides tauschen muss weil die vormontierten Kunststoffglides sind die auf langlebigkeit ausgelegt sind. Ein paar ordentliche drunter und dann gleitet die auch gut. Die Prediction ist so eine Sache. Ich spiele normalerweise mit der Xai. Da ist die komplett aus. Aber auch mit der Kinzu gehts ohne Probleme. Ich vermute mal das die erst bei langsamer Bewegung richtig greift und ich als Lowsenser die Maus zu schnell und zu oft bewege um davon was zu merken.


----------



## macskull (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

OK...muss mal schauen, ob ich mir andere Glides kaufe.
Das kann ich aber erst entscheiden, wenn ich mich entschlossen habe sie zu behalten...hängt wahrscheinlich maßgeblich davon ab, ob ich mich an die Größe gewöhnen kann. Beim Fingertip hab ich bei der Maus eben im Moment das Problem, dass die Fingerballen, vor allem vom Mittelfinder über die Maus raus ragen, was irgendwie nicht so prickelnd ist...beim clawgrip wäre das kein Problem...na mal schauen.

Mfg


----------



## macskull (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Die ganze Mausgeschichte hat heute eine überraschende Wendung genommen nachdem ich auf diesen Link gestoßen bin:

HowTo: Razernager mit Maustastenproblem fixen - ForumBase

Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, der eine Diamondback hat...10 Minuten Arbeit und geht, zumindest vom aktuellen Standpunkt aus betrachtet, wie neu.

Mfg


----------



## gh0st76 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*



macskull schrieb:


> Die ganze Mausgeschichte hat heute eine überraschende Wendung genommen nachdem ich auf diesen Link gestoßen bin:
> 
> HowTo: Razernager mit Maustastenproblem fixen - ForumBase
> 
> ...


 
Ist aber auch nur eine vorübergehende Lösung. Das nutzt sich auch ab und dann hat man die Bastelstunde wieder. Aber das Problem haben Razermäuse bis heute. Da wird einfach am Material gespart um günstig produzieren zu können.


----------



## macskull (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Ersatz für Razer Diamondback 3G*

Gut möglich, dass das nicht für die Ewigkeit ist. Was hält schon ewig?
Allerdings ist der Aufwand relativ gering. Also wenn ich alle paar Monate 10min verwenden muss und dann geht wieder alles, dann kann ich das auf mich nehmen. Jede Woche wäre jetzt nicht so prickelnd...mal sehen, wie lange es hält.

Mfg


----------

